# 2nd Wine/False wine/Marc



## Paulc (Mar 26, 2011)

Relating to the current thread going about my Sangiovese wine...I am trying to use these same grapes to make a second run of wine.

RECIPE
2.5 gal h2o
about 12 to 15 handfuls of hand pressed grape skins
1.5 liter Cab Sav grape pack from FVW.
1 packet of an unidentified enzyme packet that came with grape pack
4 tsp of acid blend
3/4 tsp of yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 cup raisins(generic red)
about 8 or so cups of sugar
residual yeast from first run, RC212

I measured the SG and it was at 1.065 before the raisins and grape pack really had any time to release their sugars so I am betting the sugar level is higher than that measured. The ferment was going strong within 4 hrs of combining ingredients(about 6 of the handfuls of Sang grape skins were actually frozen so must had a block of ice in it for at least an hour of those 4hrs)

anyone else try making second run wine? Any thoughts or experience or advice? Thanks, Paulc

PS: just did some more reading and marc is not the correct term as that is a liquor distilled from pomace.


----------



## Flame145 (Mar 27, 2011)

Never tried second run wine from pommace. I always start thinking Grappa.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 12, 2011)

I did this in my early years. 

Advise: 

get as much juice as possible out of you grapes for your "first". You will find that a "second" will be never as good as a "first" so try to maximize your "first". 

This is not to say that a "second" is undrinkable. It will just never have the body or taste as a "first". 

Still, I have to say that I prefer a "second" to wine made from Welch's


----------



## Paulc (Apr 30, 2011)

*Need HELP please*

So I tasted my second run Sangiovese wine yesterday afternoon after work...tastes an awful lot like watery wine:-( with some sweet and fruity undertones. But it definitely tastes like watery wine. YOu can see my recipe above...I thought for sure I might get something better than this. 

So what do you do when you get a watery wine? Dump it? Drink it fast? Make rocket fuel and then dilute with watery stuff? Any thoughts?

Thanks, PaulC


----------



## sjo (Apr 30, 2011)

I have added Alexanders concentrate to second run wine for added flavor. That should work for you.
sjo


----------

